# Built ins



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to be starting a project the will be built ins, book cases, bench seat, bulkheads with recessed lighting and crown details. I am looking too craftsman styling and a flare of something contemporary.
I have just begun the concept drawings, so if anyone would like to interject they are welcome.


----------

